# Surviving pain - The Deep Blue Train



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Many of us in the Prep Journal and To-Do Thread have been discussing the Deep Blue Rub I recently sent out to a HST member who has great success using it for pain management instead of prescription pain killers. 

Deep Blue rub is a hypo-allergenic lotion with essential oils added to it made by DoTERRA. 

Many many people active in S&EP have expressed an interest in trying it, So, I agreed to start a Deep Blue train where I will send out a package of Sample size envelopes and then that person tries it, writes a note about their experiences during their first use (there is about 4 days worth in each sample packet), and sends the rest of the samples and the notes to the next person, with the notes eventually coming back to me. I know, I'm nosey, but I want to know how many it really helps, and what kinds of injuries and pains can benefit from using it the best. The train will leave the station Feb 16th 2015.

In my own home, we have used it for muscle aches, bruising, back surgeries, arthritis, growing pains, nerve damage, migraines, and even to avoid pain pills for a broken arm - all with great success on family members ranging from a 58 yo male with arthritis clear down to a 3 yo female with growing pains in her legs. 

My family has decided to stockpile both the lotion version and the plain essential oil version with our long term preps. As of right now, there is no determined shelf life when stored properly (away from heat and light), the company has not been around long enough to determine how long it takes to go bad. The deep blue EO produced 6 years ago when the company was founded is just as good today as the day it left the distillery and still meets their quality standards. I have high hopes for long term storage of essential oils that can be used until I can produce my own herbs and oils because several essential oils have been found in the tombs of ancient Egypt and are still viable after thousands of years.

This is where I say, ALL ABOARD? Let me know if you want to jump on the deep Blue train and find out what it can do for you.

Disclaimer: Nobody on the train is obligated to purchase anything other than postage to forward the package (train) to the next name on the list. Additionally, If someone in your family already sells DoTERRA please purchase from them if you decide you want more - I'm sharing one of the blessings in my life because I enjoy helping others (and good karma can't hurt me), not to make a profit.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Please add me to your train. Thank you.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Please add me. I'd like to give my dad the sample to try....he's post-polio and always in pain.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

oh my gosh this stuff is wonderful..... and it really works.... great product..
and no i don't sell this or anything.. have a friend who does..


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I would like to give it a try. Thanks, Vicki


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I want it for my hubby to try. Sent you a message with my name/address. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

I would like a sample to please..My dh has Lymes had it before they even knew this disease existed..he suffers 24/7 even with taking prescribed pain meds..It would be great to finally find something to relieve his pain. Thanks.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Please include me in the sample "train"! It'll be much appreciated!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Lilith--I already ordered some,taking members word for it, but think it's great you are doing this! I'll let you know anyway if I stock up More!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

So far, We have: (to help me keep track): 

1. Billie in MO - MO
2. Grandmotherbear - Florida
3. Mutti - Missouri
4. BlueRose - MO
5. Ohio Dreamer - Ohio
6. VICKI1- Idaho (Southern Idaho is my home too! )
7. IDC - Louisiana
8. mythreesons - Unknown
Added 2-4-15
9. Jaclynne -texas
10. kasilofhome - Alaska


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm the one Lilith sent samples to for me to try and it's worked incredibly well for my back. I'm a believer!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Lilith - please add me to your list. I'd like to give Deep Blue a try on neuropathy and knee pain. I'll send a pm. Thank you!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Can someone just flat out buy some of the stuff, without the train?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Sure you can 7thswan. If you don't have a family member or someone in your inner circles to buy from (I hate stealing other people's contacts - it is bad business) go to http://www.mydoterra.com/mirindaclimer/ and click on shop for products - select your country for proper pricing and fastest shipping. Search for Deep Blue Rub, it comes in sample/travel packs and a 4 oz bottle. A little bit goes a long way!

If you are interested in getting a wholesale membership ($35) like I have (so you can purchase at wholesale instead of retail) just private message me and I ill help you get it setup. I don't expect that many people will want a membership without trying it first, but after you try it many times people find you just can't live without it and that it saves a lot of money on co-pays, fuel to get to the doc, and missed productivity. The membership allows you to purchase any DoTERRA product at wholesale, but let's assume you only want the Deep Blue Rub. Instead of paying $39.00 per month for a 4oz bottle, you pay a once a year membership of $35 and $29.25 per bottle - saving you $82 a year. You will even earn a percentage back to use for extra free product if you choose to place the Deep Blue on auto ship. 
Even tho many people will not use a full bottle of Deep Blue a Month, it allows us to slowly add extras to our stock piles for the times when we are flat broke, or if the SHTF.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Understand many on here view other members as local. I shop local all I can.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You. My Mom has horrible Nuro pain on the front of her legs due to a botched spinal surgery. I'll try anything for her.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

The lotion really helps my diabetic neuropathy. I love the smell too. This is a good thing you are doing. The product is wonderful.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

tonasket said:


> The lotion really helps my diabetic neuropathy. I love the smell too. This is a good thing you are doing. The product is wonderful.


I'm glad you posted tonasket. That is the main thing I was interested in.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

No major pain here so I'll pass on the train. However it is an awesome offer to make for others to try aromatherapy!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

anahatalotus said:


> No major pain here so I'll pass on the train. However it is an awesome offer to make for others to try aromatherapy!


Yes. it is. I broke out the Lavender(calming), I'm haveing blood pressure issues from a med. and my neck is hurting so I put some Eyucolptis(sp) on it. I slept the whole night last night-unusual for me.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

I do not care for the smell of lavender, however, I have it and use it and it sure does work. I also use the wild orange. It should be labeled "anti-grouch oil", it works like a charm every time. I love these oils.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm not joining the train, but after all this reading I did send for some. Chronic pain in my left knee has destroyed much for me.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

tonasket said:


> I do not care for the smell of lavender, however, I have it and use it and it sure does work. I also use the wild orange. It should be labeled "anti-grouch oil", it works like a charm every time. I love these oils.


Would these work on someone who has terrible PMS every month? I'm talking about the kind of anger and grouchiness that makes a person *impossible* to live with!!! :runforhills: No, it's not me, lol.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Would these work on someone who has terrible PMS every month? I'm talking about the kind of anger and grouchiness that makes a person *impossible* to live with!!! :runforhills: No, it's not me, lol.


Do you have PMDD?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

MGM- The deep Blue alleviates some the physical symptoms of PMS (cramping and muscle pain),but really, it doesn't do a whole lot to help the anger, and grouchiness. It does extremely little to affect hormones, even ones that are out of sorts. My Mom and I have had really good luck with the women's blend called Clary Calm tho. Mom is going through the change of life, and I am just a - well, I can't say that word here. It helps both of us to be more human during hormonal times. I don't personally think that it has as profound an affect as the Deep Blue does on pain, but it takes the edge off enough so you don't want to lock them in a prison. My Dad, a closet oil user - shhh don't tell his friends (except about deep blue - he loves and shares that one all the time), will go to Mom's oils pull out the clary calm and hand it to one of us when things get a little more heated than normal. It must work pretty well in his mind for him to do that.
The wild orange works wonders for my oldest daughter (step) when she gets stressed out. She is taking all College courses her last year of High School, and works a part time job (28-30 hours a week). She grew up with her biological mother and lived there until two years ago - raising herself, two brothers, whatever drunk step dad was there at the time, and her mother. She worries a lot about her brothers and Mom, so that stresses her out too. As you can imagine - she gets a lot of guilt trips from the other house about moving out. She doesn't want to use a lot of the oils out of fear that in college she will be called "granola" (I have no clue what that means, but I picture a dirty hippy stereotype) but she won't let go of her Wild Orange. 
Sometimes finding ways to get along is a survival skill all it's own.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

The supplies for the train just came in a week early! - Make sure I have your addresses! If I can get them ahead of schedule, the train will leave the station shortly.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

7thswan said:


> Do you have PMDD?


Not me, really! I'm beyond all that, thankfully.

My dd on the other hand? Half the time she's a joy to live with, the other half of the month she's a REAL JOY. :runforhills: :catfight: She knows she's like that, but doesn't know what to do to change it. If there are essential oils that are effective, I'll gladly buy them for her and I know she'd gladly use them!

Wondering if the lavender and orange oils mentioned earlier might help. I'll have to look into the Clary Calm, Lilith. Thanks.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I didn't know I had Pmdd until it was gone and sat reading a info "board " in the Dr's office.My life would have been 100% diffrent if there was help back then....
I tryed the lavendar on the bottom of my feet last night, it did help me sleep all night. I need to try this Clary Calm too.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

My first thought when I saw this thread title was it was like Breaking Bad(I'm just now watching on Netflix lol). It has me intrigued though, I had back surgery two years ago and still feel the effects, maybe this is the answer. Thanks!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Only one way to know for sure Wes, if you would like to hop on the train - pm your address to me so that we can add you as a stop on the way where you can take out your samples and pass the others along.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Can I be added?
I get migraines- and would love to not rely on pain meds!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes Becka, I can add you, but I need those addresses to include people who want to opt in!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I love Deep Blue I just can't afford it. I wish I could. I have bone on bone arthritis in my left knee & I'm 43. All Winter long I walk around like I'm 80.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, ok...I'm in. Got terrible knee pain, had it for years...hoping this might help. Hate drugs!

Sign me up lilith, if you would so kindly do.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Tomorrow will be the last day to get on the train! I will have to have your addresses by then (Friday the 13th), or I won't know where to stop the train for you. I'm very excited and looking forward to hearing from all of you when the train gets back to me!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, Train is packed up and leaving the station in the morning (I'm dropping off the package in the post office). Monday's holiday messed me up good! Sorry it is behind schedule, but it is on it's way. 
I have received Addresses for:
Billie in MO
Grandmother Bear
Mutti
Ohio Dreamer
Vicki1
Jaclynne
Becka03
& Obelo+6

I have no idea what order the train will stop in, as I am enclosing pre-addressed envelopes that will just get chosen at random by the most recent sender. I hope you all enjoy! PS: I have no idea who will be the first recipient either .... My husband picked and I have not looked yet - I'll tell you the hometown and state of where it is headed next - will be fun to watch the package travel all over!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I just Double Checked, and BlueRose was hiding as a stowaway on the train and didn't find her way on to the passenger list. We moved her to a normal seat.


----------



## buckskinner (Dec 17, 2010)

Lilith, I'm guessing I'm too late to catch that train? I sure would have liked to try that stuff..lol..


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Shoot I would have liked to join in too!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I love my deep blue, lotion and oil!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

This time around, yes, it has already gone out. However, if there is enough interest (about 10 people) I'll do another one.

Has anyone seen the train lately?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Im in.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Lilith, yes, I got the train first. Mailed it out yesterday. Next up will be Mutti. Thanks!


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Lilith, are the results of using this going to be posted here at a later date?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Homebody, I can post them as long as the people who write them approve of them being posted in public. I may remove names and such to respect privacy, but, we can do something like that.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Train came yesterday and the first real relief arrived a few minutes later. Been two weeks since falling in the kitchen and nothing has really helped. Today I actually could get out of bed without help. Be glad to write a testimonial....first I need you to send me a big tube. Let me know how????? Gardening season is coming and I can't be crippled up like these past two weeks.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Mutti, glad to hear it helped you so much! On the business card is my website where you can order it and have it delivered right to your door without waiting on me to get a free minute to ship it to you. The way the new business is going right now, that could take a while.
http://www.mydoterra.com/mirindaclimer/
click shop for products, then choose United States, click on DoTERRA living (Purple links on the left hand side), scroll down to Deep BlueÂ® Rub, put a 1 (or more if you want) in the box, add it to your cart, check out, ect ect.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Is Mutti holding the train, or has someone new gotten it?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got it. Will send it out as soon as I can. Ms Connie is snowed in at the moment. Will try to send it in with Bonnie if I can catch her before she leaves for work.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you guys for braving these fierce storms and bad weather to keep the train rolling! As much as we all would love to share a s quickly as possible, always be safe first!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Bonnie took the train to West Plains yesterday for me. Dont know if she was able to mail it or not. She called home and said that she was at work safe and that she was staying in town. Hope she is able to get home later and I will find out if she was able to mail the train on.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

ok, have heard nothing in last 10 days ... anyone have news?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I mailed the train off myself last week. It was in Bonnies car still. Should be at the next station.  I have helped 2 neighbors move in the last 3 days. The I have just got done putting some rub on my back. Great relief.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It's so nice to hear that folks are getting good relief from the Deep Blue. Thank you, Lilith. You're an :angel: !


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Mail train arrived today! Will be sending it out tomorrow. Haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

In the mail, headed to ...Florida... I think.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Anybody seen the train lately?


----------

